# Scottish Girls : Part 15



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

oooh I'm first !!!  

Good luck for tomorrow aiky


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi lil im due March 12 not july... lol id expect it to come out with a college degree by then!


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi can i join you lovely ladies?? 
am sure i used to be on this thread a year or so ago! 
am michelle and about to start our 3rd (and last) ivf cycle at gri
have dr jab on 11th sept and first scans 1st oct x x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Aiky  

welcome chelle

whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Junnie, July 08 refers to when you got your BFP.    Hope you're doing well hun.  

Chelle, hello and welcome.  Good luck with IVF No. 3.  The girls here will help with anything you need, they're a fab bunch.  

Aiky, good luck with transfer today hun.  You'll be PUPO in no time.  

Lil xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning,

Aikey wished Id seen your post yesterday, but am thinking of you this morning, with the good old drive up to Ninewells, hope ET goes smoothly and look forward to your update later 

Hiya Chelle sending you lots of luck for your tx,   

Kizzy looks like youre doing okay on your 2ww not long to go  

Lil, as always thanks for keeping us up to date your a star  

Gotta rush girls off to work, just cant wait to stop.

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Boy do i feel rough today - usually feel sick in the morning and my stomach has been quite bad ( not constipation - the opposite! TMI   )

today i cant shake the feeling, feel pukey and dizzy, argh damn pessaries  

had a fried egg and tattie scone roll which was yum but dont feel better for it!!

going out for cinema and chinese with BF later so hope i feel better  

Aikey - thinking of you!!  

Hi Chel and welcome


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

hi girls

Well thats me PUPO.  Test date is Friday 20th September.

They said I had 2 x 8 cell embryos.  Not sure what that really means.  Does anyone know if they are good

Kizzy - hope your feeling a bit better hun.

Welcome Chel.

Hi Bev and Whippet - hope your both fine.

Hi everyone else.

Speak soon

Love axxxx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi girls and thanks for the welcomes!! 
hopr you are all well today!
aiky   good luck for your 2ww 
kizzy hope you are feeling a lot better now!

am having yet another lazy evening feeling the cold coming on so tryng to get rid before i start d/r
love to you all x x x x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aiky - PUPO!!
8 cells is the best at that stage hun    

Do you mean Friday 19th? I know its the 19th cos its my last day at work!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning,

Aikey, PUPO brilliant, yip like Kizzy says 8 cells really good. Sending you lots and lots of    


Kizzy, hope you feeling better today  

Lisa hows the D/R going??

Sarah hope you are okay and that everything went well on Tuesday, 

Red, how is baby red doing 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Thought i lost you!!

Aiky, woohoo congrats you are PUPO!!!!       

Kizzy, how are you doing? Going   yet?

Bev, how are you? Im doing ok, tired and really teary, jusyt cried at BB, bl**dy spray!!! 

Sarah, thinking of you, hope you are doing ok 

Hello to evryone else, how is everyone today?

Im off today, so going ot do all my cleaning and get the food shopping in.

Lisa xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww Lisa - d/r is the worst stage i think!!  

I actually feel ok girls - very calm and happy. Havent gone   yet but there's still a week to go  

Just quietly hoping   and praying   lil beans have decided to stick around! 

How are you feeling Aiky?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Kizzy, i feel so stupid though, cos no-one knows about this cycle, keep nearly crying at work over nothing!! HORMONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cried at Holby last night too, now people that know me know that i never cry!! If they could see me now 

Glad you are doing ok, have you got any plans for the rest of your 2ww?

Lisa xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Going to a cottage by the sea for the weekend  

looking forward to that  

hormones are evil  , chin up honey!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

That will be good!!! Where abouts is it? If its like this it will be lovely 

Lisa xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Trying to ignore the fact it might pee down all weekend - got my wellies ready!
Its in Allonby - west cumbrian coast


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds lovely!! Hope the rain stays away!!!     Even if it does, im ure you wil still have a fab time!!!

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Am fine today - day 2!!

Lisa - hope your feeling bit better this afternoon.

Kizzy - my sister-in-laws dad has a caravan at Allonby and its lovely.  Enjoy yourself.

I came back to work this afternoon - like to keep going just now.

Got a wedding on Saturday night so looking forward to that.

Hi everyone else.  Be back on soon.

Love axxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aiky - its great being off work but I know what you mean about acting normal - i think its the best way!!  

I get a lot of people stressing me out in my job so i decided to just stay away, going back test day though - will be ok either way


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I hope you are all doing well in your tx and pregnancy stages! 
Tuesday was very hard but I am doing ok 

I wish you all the luck in the world 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, 

Been thinking about you, hope you are doing ok  

Lisa xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Saze big hugs for you chicken


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Sarah, been thinking about you loads.  Sending you lots of     and    .

Kizzy and Aiky, wishing you two loads on luck on your 2WW and sending you loads of        

Lisa, chin up, just remember to take a box of hankies with you wherever you go.  Just focus on what your doing this for.          

Mrs R, have PMd you.  Sending you lots of    

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Lil  

Did anyone feel grotty in the mornings in their 2WW? I have been feeling sick and dizzy since Mon/Tues in the mornings and this morning I - TMI   - retched loads but wasnt sick as stomach is empty    

Do pessaries give you this s/e? 

Going away for weekend, so talk to you all soon, Aikey good luck with 2WW honey


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi ya girls

Kizzy - oh I hope those signs are good hunni, I remember feeling lightheaded on the pessaries but not sick or feeling sick......but then I got 2 BFN's so hopefully feeling sick is a good thing as I hope it means your HCG levels are rising!  Keep sane & enjoy the weekend away to the cottage 

Lil - thanks babes for the PM, sent you one back. Sending you big  &   for being a great FF!

sarah - cant imagine how tough all this has been for you, life is so god damn unfair. Thinking of you lots and sending you lost of  

Aiky - fab news that ET went well & 2 x 8cells is fabbie! Good luck for your 2ww. This has got to be your time!     Enjoy the wedding!

lisa - bloomin' hormones eh!  Hope you dont go too mad hunni! 

Bev - hows you & bev jnr doing? hope you've got a ncie relaxing weekend planned! 

chelle - welcome & good luck for your TX  

whippet - how you doing pet?

junnie - how you been keeping? Is that little beanie behaving?


 Well folks unfortunately yesterday with my dad didnt go well at all  The cancer has spread from his prostate into his bones. The bone density results have shown that he's also got a tumour on his right hip bone ....so not the news we had hoped & prayed for. As its in bone now there's no cure, they can however treat it to hopefully keep it at bay & from spreading, he's to start some intense hormone therapy in the next few weeks. 
I'm so gutted, I cant believe my poor dad is having to go through all this .This has been a right horrible year ......hopefully we've had all the bad news we can handle for now!!

catch up with you all again soon

Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mrs R sending you some hugs and prayers for your dad


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi girls! hope you are all ok x
mrs r      hope things get better for you soon hun.


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

HI all,

It's been busy on here recently, hasn't it??

Saze, hope you're doing ok,  sending you    

Mrs R, that's terrible news.  If it's any consolation my granpa has lived with prostate cancer for almost 10 years now, only thing he gets is an injection every 3 months, and it's never got worse.  Thinking of you!  

Kizzy and Aiky,   that it goes well for you this time.  We're due a bit of good news!

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R how you doing honey? Sorry to hear about your dad keep your chin up and stay positive the oncologists know so much more now than in recent years  

My dad had a big heart attack on wednesday and was transferred to the city hospital on friday for procedure to help with the damage. As yet he still hasnt had it done as his blood tests indicate something not good with his liver so he getting that scanned today and all going well procedure tomorrow. At least school off today so my 15 year old can come with me and be my co pilot for the trip as hubby on nights. Seems to be a roll reversal for us Mrs R its normally our dads worrying about us now we worrying about them!

Love to all

whippet x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

whippet - sorry to hear about your dad.  Sending you and Mrs R big hugs for your dads.

Day 7 tomorrow for me, feeling okay, had a bit of belly ache today but seems to be going away.

Kizzy - how was your weekend away.  How you holding up.

Hi everyone - hope you are all fine.

Sarah - thinking of you hon.

will come back on again soon and catch up.

love axxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

MrsR and Whippet I lit a candle today for your fathers the only men we can rely on and the only ones who loves us unconditionally !!   

I am doing fine I hope we get some good news on this boards soon 

sarah xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I been silly and tested today - bfn as expected  
Will still test thurs and send blood away but i think thats it for me I will never be a mum now.   

Its all so final now! 

Mrs r and whippet, hope your dads are doing ok  

Saze - hope you are ok too honey  

aiky - praying you get better news than me


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Kizzy

I know it will be hard but please dont give up hope till Thursday.  

You just never know.

What day are you on today?

Ax


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I am 11 days past ET - and now just started spotting, I fear its  definitely over - once again my embies dont wanna stay.

What did I do to deserve it?


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Kizzy

You havent done anything to deserve this.  This world is so bloody cruel to some of us.

I have to wait 18 days past ET till I test but thinking I might test next wed (day 16) when I finish work for the week.  18 days seems a right long time.

Anyone from Dundee - have you tested any earlier than the 18 days?

I know I cant say anything to help but am thinking of you and try and stay positive till test date.  

Axxxx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash girls

Aikybeats - as you know I was at Ninewells and in reply to your question I tested early on both FET's, I tested on day 13, counting day 1 as the day I had transfer.

Chris


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

how are you all? I've just been doing some family stuff & catching up on household chores.....boring! 

Aiky - keeping everying crossed for you hunni , 18dys is a hell of a long time, I had to wait 14dys 1st time & 15dys the 2nd time. I think if you test about 13/14dys past ET you'll get a good idea! I really am hoping its the best news ever for you!   

Kizzy -     oh sweetie I really hope its not the case & you're testing a tiny bit too early. Is the spotting pink? is it heavy? I soooo dont want this to be over for you.   None of us have done anything wrong to be landed with fertility probs...just our sh*tty luck hunni, why does crappy things happen to good people? I really am thinking of you 

sarah - how are you luv? How you feeling? always here if you need a chat, rant etc etc Been thinking of you alot & its so nice of you to light a candle for my dad when you'ev got so much going on yourself.....you're a true FF...thanks a million  

whippet - so sorry to hear that you're dad isnt well either. How did his scan go? Is he having his procedure today? I hope he's doing ok!   big hugs for you & your dad  xxxx

weenster - thats reassuring news, glad your grandad is doing so good, it sounds like similar kinda treatment they're going to start my dad on. He's to have a 1month jab initially followed by injections every 3mths, just hoping he responds well to it! hope you're keeping well hunni & thanks for giving me a bit of hope 

chelle - thanks for the hugs, how you doing?

I hope everyone else is doing good!!
Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for hugs Mrs R - its brown spotting - which is how AF starts


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

oh Kizzy I really do know how you feel , I think we all know our own bodies & in our hearts know the outcome, I'm thinking of you lots as I know nothing I can say will make you feel any better 
With both my ICSI's I had brown spotting 2dys before OTD then full AF.....its so god damn feckin' cruel. My heart goes out to you both & you know where I am hunni if you want a rant, cry etc etc


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy: Don't know if you remember me.  We shared an IVF cycle last year.  I so hope you're wrong.  I know many people who have succeeded by taking a different approach.  I'm afraid I haven't been keeping track of your journey recently so you may have already explored other avenues.  Would it be worth going for a consultation at the new place in Glasgow (GCRM, or something similar, can't remember)?

I really hope things work out for you.  You so deserve to be a mummy.



Agora x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy really hope is not af for you    , you do not deserve this, noone does  , thinking of you and dh.

Aiky, i tested early too, although it was a faint pos, i had a chem. Most clinics test after 14 days.

Sarah, thinking of you. How have you been?

Whippet, sorry to hear about your dad, hope all goes well tomo. 

Mrs R, sorry to hear about your dad, how are you?

Bev, how are you doing? When do you finish work?

Hello to evryone else, how is everyone?

Well d/r  has well and truly kicked in now!! Hot flushes constantly, feel tired all the time, losing my temper quickly!!  Cant wait until next week!!!

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

ahh lisa knew I'd forgot someone earlier!!  How could I??
So you're going nuts with the down regging!   you'll soon be getting some hormones back so hopefully it'll not be for much longer! Try & stay sane or else get into a padded room! 
I'm doing ok thanks, been really busy with lots of family stuff etc The whole ttc thing has kinda been pushed aside for now which maybe is a good thing!
I'ev got everything crossed for you for this cycle   

kizzy - thinking of you & hoping you're ok

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kizzy so hoping you wrong honey I had spotting 1 day early so hope above hope you be ok   

Thanks for all the warm thoughts we no further forward no tests done today other than bloods that still show liver damage. Medics hope will be tomorrow but might not be till later in the week then we still have the heart to sort out so waiting game.

To all those in the 2ww   

To those waiting to start treatment  

To those D/R or on stimms     

To those on a break  

whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks girls  

More spotting today - but brown spotting, probably just pessaries keeping af away.
Will do test tomorrow and get bloods done.

Think I have to come to terms with the fact I'm not meant to have my own child. I am not trying another clinic - thats all my goes on NHS used up and we said we wouldnt pay for treatment. There is still adoption which we enquired about awhile ago.

Not sure yet - but I'm ok today, got all the crying and sadness outta the way yesterday - I dont dwell on things if its not meant to be then its not meant to be.

Wishing you all luck and happiness, big hugs to all


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy,

                               

Lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy -       I am thinking of you.  Also just wanted to say I had spotting with my FET and was convinced it hadn't worked, I truely hope that you have the same experience.

Best wishes,

Red


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy:   I so hope this isn't it for you.  For what it is worth I think it is probably healthy to have a plan of how many IVFs you are going to do before moving on.  For me it was one private cycle (was too impatient to wait for NHS) and the NHS cycles but it is a very personal decision.  i also looked into adoption when I thought IVF wasn't working for me and it was going to be our next option.  I found social services really good to talk to and I bought some useful books on amazon.  Wherever your path to mummyhood takes you, I wish you all the best.  I'm sure you will get there one way or another.

Agora x


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi ladies - I am new. I have been lurking for a while but you look like such a lovely bucnh so i decided to join up for some advice. We have been TTC for nealry 2 years now, DH has a low sperm count 7 million so we have been referred to the GRI for ICIS/IVF (not sure which yet).

We have our initial consultation on the 22nd of this month and I am so nervous about it. DH's consultant is Dr Underwood and I seem to be under Dr Yates. What can we expect on our first meeting?


----------



## beax (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi all,im new on here and a big bit nervous,lookin for some chat and advice hopefully,
beax  x


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Aikybeats,

I tested a week early coulndt handle the wait  and I was possitive then.

Hope everyone is doing okay, went for a 4d scan in Perth on Monday which was amazing, getting bigger but everyone is telling me that I am really neat for twins but they are both the correct size and healthy little beanies.

I keep checking in on everyone.

Maizie xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kizzy - sending you lots of        

Aiky - how you doing on the 2WW?   Sending you lots of        

Maizie - great news about your scan, must be wonderful to see them both settling in.    

Welcome Angel Lass and Beax.   Your first consultation at GRI will probably be to go over you and DH's history, go over your options and make some plans.   Don't know if GRI do all the counselling stuff at the first appt or not.   I'm at the Nuffield in Glasgow so maybe one of the other girls on here who attends GRI will be able to be more helpful.   Wishing you lots of luck.   Keep in touch.  

Lil xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

AAAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Just sat and wrote a long personal note to you all and its went and disappeared!!!!!

Am doing fine - just think by Monday I will struggle to keep away from the test stick.

Kizzy - thinking of you hun.

Mrs R/Whippet - Hope you are both fine.  Hows Dads?

Lisa - Hows the down regging going?  When your baseline scan?

Welcome Beaux and Angel-lass - great bunch of women on here so ask away and will try and help.

Hi to everyone else.  Speak soon.  Axxxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Just wanted to give every1 my  and  .
Kizzy i hope its just abit of blood from the embabies snuggleing in i wish u the best of luck.
Lisa25 how you doing? going mad yet 
Got my 20week scan tomorrow so i should have the updated picture up soon.
Love to you all.x.x.x

Lisa.x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I think my spotting is af but pessaries stopping it, just going by past experience - I've had enuff - 7 times to be precise!!      

Good luck aiky - dont test too early hun or you'll have to test everyday !! Are you on pessaries?


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Good Morning Ladies,


Welcome to Angel Lass and Beax, as Lil says most appointments are to discuss treatment and history.  Wishing you all the luck possible, you both have found the best place for support and will you get loads of it. 

Kizzy, hoping will all my might that you have a BFP today, but if not then you have been an amazing lady, and no one can fault you for trying your hardest.  Glad to see that you have looked at Adoption, it does give you an option.  But whatever road you take you are a true hero to me  

Aikey, hey   stay away, hang in there, I know that 17 days is hell  but you know the drill    

Sarah   

Lisa1995, good luck with your scan, you will be so amazed how much bigger your babes has got, you will also find that its a longer scan as they measure everything, so enjoy it. 

Maizie, take it as a complement when people say your neat, Ive been told that all the time and was really worried at one stage worrying that my babe's was not growing, but just like you was spot on size, just means your appetite is not takeing over   

Lisa, good old DR hey, crazy women then hey   , you will have some hormones soon, hang in there 

Mrs R  and Whippit, thinking you both  

Red, how is baby red doing, does baby red have a name, deciding on a name has been a nightmare for us, although we have a boys names a girls name has been the hardest, but am happy to say we have our names now that not telling a soul, you know what its like you mention a name and some people actually say things like *you cant name your child that*, so my lips are sealed  until baby Zulu arrives  

Lil, hows your doing?

Hope that I have not forgotten someone, probably have. Sorry if I have.
I have decided to take today off work, Im feeling really tired and feel I just need to do nothing, my job has been quite stressfull lately and just need a day away.  Have my 35 week scan in 2 weeks time, they are checking to see that my placenta has moved as it was low lying at my 20 week scan, so hoping it has, if not then I will have to have a C-section.  Me and DH have been going to Antenatal classes with the NCT, they have been brilliant so far and although we have paid for it its so worth it, my local NHS ones only do it during the day, which we could not go to.  My Mom arrives soon too, cant wait, and have been slowly getting my doggies use to the fact that they will move down the pecking order    ,along with DH   only joking.

Anyway thats enough abt me, 
Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I am all confused - blood is slighty darker today and I got a faint line on hpt - dont know what to think now  
Phoned clinic, they said have to wait for blood result - which I am getting done locally and posting the sample away cos hospital is 2 hrs away and I am back at work today  
Nurse said it could be levels are too low - or it could be a chemical pg.

Arggghhh!!!!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kizzy,

Mmm does sound a wee bit confusing, you did get a line, although you say faint, there could be many reasons for this, but I think youre gonna have to wait for the blood results,  do another test tomorrow morning, could be a chem preg or it could be late implanters, its 50/50 Im afraid, but you got a line.  Have your felt like you need to wee, how is the dizzy and sick feeling being, are you still feeling like that.  Just trying to remember how I felt.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy, really hope this is the one for you!! What test did you do? I done clearblue last ime and go t aline wih that      

Bev, get those feet up and rest!!!! Less than a month left and yuo will be a lady of leisure for a wee while anyway!! 

Aiky, how are you? How is the 2ww going? Im doing ok got my baseline on Tue, cant wait, hope im d/r enough to start stimms

Lisag, how are you? good luck for your scan today!!!

Welcome Angel Lass and Beax!!! The girls are right they go through your history

Lisa xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

did first response


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy, retest tomo, if you can wait that long, have you tried posting on peer support? Really hope its a positive for you!!       

How are you feeing?

Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Feel fine - got af pains and some dark brown blood though  
I dont think I am pregnant - think its just messing with me! Prob chemical, not gonna get hopes up!!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kizzy try and rest up honey I would tell work have a migraine or something and go hope to the couch. I had brown spotting around my test date and was told to rest. Was also told a line is a line and some tests pick up better than others. Good advice to restest tomorrow but I confess to buying another test and retested in the afternoon same day and following day. Really hoping this is your turn    

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

just popping in to see how you are all doing 
Not much on the agenda for me, had a wee tutoring session this morning & then tonight I'm heading out with some friends for dinner.....good times!!  My dad is doing ok, spirits are good & now he knows exactly what he's dealing with he's just wanting to get started with his treatment. He's back on the 18th to see the oncologist & will start his drugs soon after!!
Now for some personals girls......

Kizzy - I've absolutely got everything crossed that it is good news after all, I'm not giving up hope yet for you         Please keep us posted xxxx

lisa - hey crazy mad wumman  You surviving, not long til Tues & hopefully then you'll start jabbing & feel a bit more normal  

Bev - I'm sure the names you've picked will be lovely, cant wait til your little one arrives & we hear all about him/her......I'm gonna go for the girlie variety for you, although I'm usually wrong!  I hope everything is ok for your next scan, would rather have a natural birth or would a C section bother you? Good luck & dont you be working too hard Mrs!!

Lisa g - good luck for today's scan, looking forward to the new piccie!!! The weeks are flying in for you. Bet you're v.excited about seeing bubba again! 

Aiky - you're doing great hunni, resist those hpt's for as long as poss  I'm really rooting for you, you deserve some nice happy news  

lil - lots of luv n hugs to you    

maizie - nice to hear from you & its lovely to hear that the little twinnies are doing good! Keep well 

bea - welcome luv, its fab on here, feel free to post or ask anything, nothing is ever too much info!! What stage are you at with your treatments & what hospital are you attending?  

angel - lovely to have you onboard!!  I've recently been through 2 ICSI cycles at GRI & despite the results actually thought for NHS treatment they were really good. I was under Dr Yates as well but only ever saw him once, you tend to see different nurses each visit & the doc you get for egg collection etc is just pot luck depending who is on in theatre that day. You'll be fine, they're all a nice bunch. 1st appointment if I remember back was going through medical history, what treatment will entail & also some blood tests etc. They'll explain everything to you & also let you know what next stages are. Dont be nervous, you'll get on great. Keep posting on the board & good luck for your appt on the 22nd 

whippet - hope your dad is doing ok & you're keeping well 

hugs, luv n babydust to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Blood is red now and clotty   TMI sorry!

Surely nothing can survive that!!?  

I not expecting good news tomorrow - I wish I'd just got no line at all!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy, so sorry   

Lisa xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Can you still bleed ( red) and be pregnant?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, there are a few FF who have and went onto have their babies. Can your gp not do your bloods? have you tried a test again since the red has started?

Lisa xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

kizzy I'm so sorry you're having to go through all this, its a right bag of mixed emotions isnt it! 
loads hugs hunni


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry another question  

I have been sent a letter to see Dr Yates at 9.30am and DH has been sent a letter to see Dr Underwood at GRI for the exact same time on the the exact same date...!! I phoned them up as I thought we would be attending together and the nurse wasnt sure why we had both been sent letters but we have male factor (low count and low mobility) so will we go under both doctors or just DH's urologist? Or is it a urologist for DH and a Gynie for me i.e egg collection etc?

(I hope this makes sense  )


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lisa - I did get blood taken at local surgery by nurse this morning but have to send it up to Glasgow!  
Sent it next day delivery this morning!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy, oh hun, how is it now? 

Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Still like Af - I really do think it was a chem pg or something was there and it had gone but hcg level was just enuff to register


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy, i had a chem on my last tx, sending you big   .

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I know this may or may not help. 

But my mom had FULL AF on with both me and my sis.. For me it was HEAVY she said!


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy:


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Just logged on - been away with work today.

Kizzy - thinking of you hun.  What time will you get your blood results back tomorrow?

I've been getting a dull ache in belly today.  AAAAARRRRGGGHHHH This is awful what we have to go through.

I am staying positive though and am resisting those pee sticks!!!!

Axxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kizzy - I've got everything crossed for you hun. This is the absolute worst part about treatment - the waiting is awful. I'm sending you lots and lots of       . Stay strong hun.

Aiky - you're doing great so far. I hope you're not working too hard thought. Great to see you staying positive (and staying away from the peesticks).       

Bev - wow nearly 35 weeks. I remember your BPF like it was yesterday and look at where you are now. Not long now 'til the big 'holiday'. You're doing the right thing by taking the day off. I know what stress at work is all about and what it can do to you. I'm waiting on FET just now and unfortunately missed my surge this month (predictor kits are so crap to interpret), so I'm a bit disappointed and will just have to content myself 'til next month. 

Lisa - not long now 'til you start jabbing and feel a bit more human again (for a wee while at least). You're doing great so far, keep up the good work. 

Mrs R - what tutoring have you been up to







? So pleased your Dad is doing OK. With you and the family to support him, he'll be just fine. 

Sarah -       

Lots of  to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Lil     It wont be long til you are going again   

Well my AF only seemed to last a day and has tailed off now - very very confused, going to phone clinic at lunch time - I bet they wont have tested my blood or it wont have arrived or some disaster!!  

If so I will get another test to do tomorrow as me and DH are going to see the mighty boosh in glasgow and I was looking forward to some wine!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck Kizzy           

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Kizzy Im really hoping for that blue line tomorrow, the fact that AF has trailed off is quite interesting, just have the one glass of wine    

Lil, try the digital OPK from clear blue, the only one's i trusted.

lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies I am reading everyday and keeping up to date with everyones news so don't think badly of me! 

Zulu - how long left?

Lisa25 how are you getting on when do you start stims?

Kizzy - I am praying like mad for you and hoping that it's a BFP!!  

sarah x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi 

Sarah, so nice to hear from you, hey dont feel bad for not posting, as long as your okay then thats all that matter.

I have 6 weeks left can you beleive it amazing how time flys.

Kizzy any news of your blood tests?

lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Phoned hospital at lunch time - they hadnt received sample yet but 2nd post doesnt reach them until 2:30pm - all mail goes to main desk then a guy distributes it to all departments!

I explained why I was anxious and they said when it comes in they would send it to lab urgently - they finish at 4pm and not heard anything yet!

Will phone back in 20 mins or something  

I dont have a good feeling about it


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy

Hang in there sending lots of     

lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Blood sample did get to them but too late to test - so wont get tested until monday    

Will it be ok testing it a few days late?

I am going to do an hpt in morning so I know - expecting a bfn though


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there,

Im sure it will be fine testing or else they would have said, definalty do another test tomorrow, first P of the morning, what test you using

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I used first response yesterday - will have to go to shop and buy one - not sure which is best.

do they all have to be first pee?
I wanna do one tonight its driving me mad!


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Soz I've not posted for a wee while, I've been off work this week with bad pains and high bp - slightly worried as Dr Yates had said at my treatment that I should aim to get for 30 weeks because of my mixed up insides, but am only 26 - really hoping it's just normal pains!!!

Anyway, Kizzy, really do have everything crossed for you.  It's rubbish that the lab can't test till Monday, will be on tomorrow to see whether the line has appeared for you though     And will be saying a big   for you!

Aiky, keeping fingers crossed for you too!  

Bev, can't believe you're nearly there - are you getting excited or nervous?  Or a mix of both?

Mrs R, Whippet and Saze, thinking of you all!    

Hi to the new girlies too - really hope you find this thread a big support!

Hi to everyone else too - will be back on later!

Weenster x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Kizzy, I used Clear Blue Digital - i was like you, could see a faint line.  Didn't know whether I was seeing it though because it was there, or because I wanted to see it (if you know what I mean!!! ) so went for the digital.  Gives you a straight forward answer, and is also accurate upto 2 days before AF due.         

Weenster x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Kizzy. Am praying for a positive outcome for you   Use a Clear Blue Digital. As Weenster said at least it is a straight yes or no and you're not having to squint to see if there is a line or not. 

Good luck   

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy,

Im with the others on this one, clear blue digital.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok girls I will go for that - but I hate seeing the not pregnant!!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I liked first response... 6 day


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

just checking in quickly to see how you are Kizzy



Be back on again soon for proper catch up with you all

Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Kizzy been thinking of you today. 

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning all.  Can't believe I'm up so early on a Sunday, it's disgraceful.

Kizzy - I've got everything cross for you this morning.  I agree with the girls on the Clearblue Digital, but it has to be your first pee in the morning (anything after that is a bit diluted).  It is a bit odd that your AF only lasted a day though.  

Bev - OMG 6 weeks, I can't believe how quick it's really gone.  Thanks for the advice about the OPKs.  The clinic supply me with Clearblue (but not the digital) and I've to phone as soon as anything starts changing with it next time.  The main thing is I'm still surging/ovulating - just missed the boat this time.  Back in March I remember having problems deciding how strong the line was, but apparently they're only an indication anyway and only a blood test can be positive.  Fingers crossed for next time.    

Weenster - how you doing now hun?  It's always a worry when there are pains and high BP.  Hope your hospital are keeping a close eye on you.  I can't believe your 26 weeks already!  

Sarah - you don't have to worry about not being on here much lately (I've been in the same boat myself).  You come on when you feel like it.  Glad to hear you're doing OK just now.    

Aiky - how you doing hun?  Hope the 2WW not doing your head in too much.  Are you off work?    

Lots of   to all

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

did test yesterday - it said "not pregnant" so the drama ends!  

I am ok though - we are deffo looking into adoption, just because I cant get pregnant doesnt mean we cant still be a family


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy -   .  Best wishes on your adoption process.

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Kizzy big     to you and DH, at least now you have that definate answer, and a positive step towards adoption, I agree with you you can and will have a family.


Hope everyone else is having a good weekend so far, Im off to do my ironing, have been very lazy lately.

Love
Bev


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy: sorry IVF didn't work out for you.  I'm glad you have a plan for the future.  I work with a girl who following the failure of her IVF cycles adopted a 5 month old girl and then the following year her newborn baby brother  

Let us know how you're getting on with the adoption process


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Big hugs Kizzy.

Am full of the cold so off to bed.

Be back on tomorrow.

Love axxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy, good luck in the adoption process .

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, not much to report from me......had a bit of a dodgy tummy all weekend so never got up to very much other than cheering on Celtic at Motherwell 
Although I'm not stressing just now about ttc (well trying not too), I cant help keeping an eye on what CD I'm on, when I'm due to ovulate etc etc etc Old habits die hard eh! 
Got letter from GRI saying if I send a cheque for £32.80 I can have a copy of all my notes so I suppose we're doing something proactive. 
Discussing next steps with DH last night, definitely not contemplating TX at GCRM til the new year at least, 2 TX's with BFN's in one year was enough to contend with. 
In one mind I'm excited to try GCRM but I'm also totally ****ting it when we do go as I think we'll prob only be able to have 1 shot privately, god this never gets any easier does it! 
Well my dad is back seeing the oncologist this Thurs so should be starting his treatment soon, so hoping he responds well!  

kizzy - so sorry it wasnt to be  you're a true inspiration hunni, good luck with the adoption, I'm sure you & DH will be fab parents & any wee one would be more than lucky to have you as parents. I hope you're gonna still come on here & keep us all updated & help keep us sane! 

aiky - how you feeling this morning luv?

bev - you're on the final countdown, not long til little Zulu Jnr appears! 

lil - hiya luv, how you doing? Cant wait til you're back on the road again cos I've got a feeling its gonna be your time!   

sarah - thinking of you lots & missing your posts on here  

weenster - how you keeping now? Hope things are better. You better be taking things easy mrs!!! 

hope everyone else is doing good
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh for fecks sake!    Hossie just phoned and my hcg from Thursday (OTD) has came back with a hcg level of 19   I told them I did a test sat and it was neg ( and since then have got very drunk and smoked some ciggies - didnt mention that!) but they want a repeat blood test so have asked them to phone my local surgery as its so hard to get an appointment! 

God i just want this drama to end - there is no way I'm pregnant - I'm sure that was AF I had and I'm sure test wouldnt be neg on sat if I was    

They said they wont count it as a negative until its below 3 hcg.

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Mrs R - great result - but shouldve been about 6-0 to the mighty celts


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG Kizzy........there is still a chance then, please dont give up hope!    

This has been a total emotional rollercoaster, I so hope it has a fabbie ending for you!!
Please keep us posted!
You got anymore HPT's? I'd be peeing on a stick every 2mins if I was in you shoes
thinking of you lots
xxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

No more hpt's - damn things anyways!
Will just wait - got an appt Wed morn so blood prob wont get tested at hossie til Fri am.
I think whats happened is I was pregnant but it didnt stick - damn!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kizzy,


    you just never know, how long was AF only a day  , thats not right surely, so maybe maybe maybe maybe maybe maybe        

Hiya Mrs R 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy -     Heres hoping its a late implanter.  I don't know how you are coping with the uncertainty, i'd be buying pee sticks in bulk and testing.  

   

Red


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I hate pee sticks!!

First I got a faint 2nd line then I got a "not pregnant" Bah!  

Dont wanna play anymore!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I forget now who it was i think it was hollybags who had a HCG of 19 and now is happily preggo!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello This is a quick one!! 

Kizzy - I don't like clear blue digital they are too blunt!! I have everything crossed for you I really want this for you!!!! 

sarah xxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy: what a drama.  I really hope this is it for you


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Kizzy - got everything xd for you.  What a time you are having.

Hi everyone else.  Soz not been on for couple of days but av had a terrible dose of the cold so just been finishing work and going straight to lie on couch.

Am doing okay - finish tomorrow until Tuesday - just taking some time off leading up to test date.

Speak soon Axxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello how is everyone today?

I'm on 2 days off which is fab going on a shoppin trip tomorrow needing some warmer clothes last years don't fit woo hoo!!! Size 12 here I come!!    
I've finally stopped bleeding after D&C 2 weeks ago so feeling a bit better but I am getting a few hot flushes so I take it the hormones aren't back to normal. 

sarah x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sarah glad AF is getting under way, and also glad that you are starting to feel better    mmm shopping sounds great 

Aikey hope your doing okay and that the cold is going away. No long now  

Kizzy how's you doing, waiting on tender hooks I suppose, still        for you.

Lisa whens the scan

Hiya to everyone else
Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls, 

Sorry i never posted yesterday, had my baseline which showed a large cyst on my left ovary i go into hospital tomo to get it drained, thay have taken bloods to check its nothing nasty, and there is a chance the cycle will be cancelled, i just hope thye dont cancel it and i can start stims soon. Was a state yesterday, today feel a bit better, dh has been fab, dont know what i would do without him 

Kizzy, any news?

Sarah, glad he bleeding has stopped, what you got planned for your days off, im off now until Mon as was on holiday on Fri, but have to take tomo as sick.

Bev, how are you? Not long until you finish work!!

Aiky, how are you? Not long until you test!!!   

Lisa xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sent blood sample away today, but did a test still negative - guess its definitely over


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy:


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls, 


Everyone is quiet 

Kizzy, thinking of you today  

Aiky how are you? Not longuntil you test!!     

Well i start stimms tonight, went to the clinic yesterday to get the cyst drained, but then rescanned me and found that the cyst was filling with blood and seemed to be collapsing!! I was so relieved!!! So got my Menopur and start tonight!! Woohoo

How is everyone today? What is everyone plans for the weekend?

Lisa xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya

Yip its certainly quiet on here just now.

Lisa - thats great news that you can start Stimms.  Your getting there now.

I know - cant believe test date is nearly here!!!  This is when I start stressing out!!!

Kizzy hon - How you doing?

Mrs R - how you doing?

Hi everyone else - will be back tomorow to catch up.

Take care Love axxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG!! Its tomo!!!!!!!

You are good not to test early!!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Aikey it tomorrow, hey hey hey hey                            

lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello 

Lisa Good luck with Stimming tonight !!  

Aiky - OMG you haven't tested? you extremely strong lady!! GOOD LUCK TOMORROW   

Kizzy - Hi hun I am still keepin everything crossed   xxxxx

Bev - How you doing ? Getting bigger and bigger? 

sarah x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck to aiky for tomorrow   

Its deffo all over for me now   

Deffo looking into adoption though


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy,
.

Glad you have made a decision, i wish you the best of luck in the adoption process

Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

just a quick one girls......

Kizzy - so sorry hunni, onwards & upwards eh, stay strong & big  

aiky - wishing you all the luck in the world for OTD tomorrow   

lisa - chuffed you've started & that cyst didnt muck things up

luv n hugs to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well, I am absolutely sh..ing myself now.  Normally in bed by now reading but cant settle tonight.  Was that close to doing a test tonight but DP said we waited this long.Knew I would start stressing now.  I was good throughout the 2WW but once it gets near the end, the nerves come.  

Sorry Kizzy - thinking of you hon.

Hi everybody else, thanks for your prayers and hugs.  Will be on as soon as in the morning.

Nite nite

Love axxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzy thinking of you   I think you are a fantastic person and you will be a fantastic mother you will just be doing it in a different way but you will be someones mum and I wish you all the luck and happiness with that! 

Aiky - I am praying and thinking of you for tomorrow COME ON we need another BFP on this board!!!!!!!!!!!    

love you all 

sarah xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning girls

Thought I would get on here quick so you had some good news to come on to.

Done two tests this morning and they are both positive.  Am so pleased but as you all know got a long way to go.  I will be able to settle a bit once I get past 12 weeks.

Will phone Ninewells after 9 and see when I will go up for scan.

Thanks to you all for helping me through this again.

Love axxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats aiky!!!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aiky........congratulations to you & your DH hunni  
Lovely news for 1st thing on a saturday morning, I'm chuffed to bits you've got a well deserved  
You take care now & try & not stress, I'll keep you in my  

Well done
Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

YAY Aiky--

I had a dream about you peeing on a stick this morning!!!    Im so glad for you and DH!

       

Another NW Success Congrats


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Huge congrats aiky!!!!!! 

Woohoo, have a fab 9 months!!!!!  

       

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeehah Aiky, congrats on the  .   That's another   reached.   Stay calm.   Sending you lots and lots of         for the next wait.   

Lisa, what a relief you can start stimms.   Here's a wee follie dance to get you started:-

            

Kizzy, well done on being so strong and planning ahead.   You're a real credit to us all.   Lots of        

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Aikey,


                       

Briliant news, know that its still a way to go, but just keep positive, am so chuffed for you   

Lv
Bev


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy,

Have been thinking abt you.  So sorry that thats the end of the road for you, but when one road ends another is made.  Good-luck with the adoption road, you will get your family soon.   

Lv
Bev


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky fantastic news honey you so deserve it   

whippet x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE HAVE A  ON THE SCOTTISH BOARD AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Aiky you have made my weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO SO happy for you and DH I'm really happy for you I think it means alot because me and you have cycled together previously YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!    

I'm away out on the **** tonight lol well deserved me thinks xxx

sarah xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

girls - if I'm not around much dont worry I'll be back - just need some time out from here - its all a bit painful at the mo - to get so close then lose a beanie very early is making me very sad - we will get our family though thru adoption I'm sure .

take care and I'll be back soon xxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kizzy take care and time honey. Wishing you all the luck in the world in the adoption road ahead   


whippet xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Aiky,  !!!! Am so pleased for you!        .  I know you can't relax after your past, but you're another step along the road!  Make sure you take it easy, and I'm keeping everything xed for you!

Kizzy, so sorry it wasn't the news you were wanting, but as Bev says as one road ends, another begins!  Really hope adoption works out for you!     

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone.

its very quiet on here.

hope everyone is okay.

Lisa - hows the stimming going?

Hows everyone else?

Speak soon.  Axxxxxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hi girls i am from east lothian and new to this site 
we have 21 days till my first appointment at the eri 
the doctore refered me and my hubby to the hospital as we have not been able to conceieve natuarly
the doc says my hubby has weak sperm


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Scotlass, welcome to the board.  You'll find all the support you need here, the girls are fab.  Any question, just ask.  

Aiky, how you doing?  Got a date for your scan yet?

Lots of   to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls

Its en quiet on here!! 

Scotlass, welcome!! How are you? If you have any questions ask away!!!!

Hello to everyone, howis everyone today? 

Im off today, got my scna on Fri, then hopefully ec next week, feeling bloated so hopefully something going on!!!

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Welcome Scotlass 

Hiya Lisa, great to hear you are feeling bloated , you know what I mean, well am at work today, but its very quite due to the strike. Me and Babes are doing fine, just having a bout of hiccups at the moment.  MMMMMMMM meant to say Im liking the Hof.

Did you ever hear from those people from Come dine with me, suddenly remembered??

lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

No nevr heard from them, he new series has started, and i have to say, im much beeter cooks than them!!!  

Ohh i have something for you!!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

For you Bev!!!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

BRILLIANT JUST WHAT I NEEDED.

Have not looked at my DH in a wee while


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad i made you smile!!!!

Cant believe you only have 16 days left at work!!! You will be a lady of leisure!!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

The hof really did make my day.
Yip its actually 13, as the ticker includes weekends, but Im counting down the days, to be honest wish I was finished already, as Im really tired and have so much I want to do at home. Anyway work helps keep me busy and make the time go a wee bit quicker.
How are you feeling abt this cycle??


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

feeling ok aout htis cycle, was upset when they done the baseline scan, it hopefully it will be fine on stims scan and i can get a date for ec, so hoping this one works this time

How is the nursery coming on? have you bought all the big things?

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Im sure that you will have lots of lovely follies, just keep positive.

Yip Babes room is done and have bought basically everything we will need for the 1st couple of months.  I have also been really lucky, my lovely SIL has given me things like a changing table, moses basket and lots of other goodies, she says her family is complete now and I know that she has really looked after her stuff.  I also managed to get a cotbed for £25 worth £200 from someone at her work so again Ive been really lucky.  The travel system we bought was nothing fancy, did not want to spend loads on a pram that we will only use for a few months, but its really nice and Im really happy with it, not heavy and folds up and down easily.  The only big expense is that we have bought a bigger car, much to DH unhappiness, he fought me all the way , we have a toyota yaris which I just love but is far to  small and also the front passenger air bag cannot be turned off so this was not going to work, so I traweled the net and found us a bigger car but one within our budget, took DH to see it last Saterday and he just said if thats what I want  then we can go for it, boy it was a struggel but i got there in the end, my Mom was very proud of me   , so hopefully we pick it up on Friday, the only thing is its the same model and colour as my SIL, but she does not mind, its just the way its worked out, its a Xara Picasso (spelling) Red, one of my Fav colours.
Have not bought too much in the cloths line as dont know how big/small babe is, but do have some, I got a parcel from my Mom yesterday, she has knitted babe 3 jerseys and beanies, so cute, I had forgotten that my my can knitt.

Anyway thats me rambling on, been here over an hour and not taken one call, 

What are you up to for the rest of the day??
lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

nothing much planned, watching Wire in the Blood just now, then will get reay and give the house a quick going over, then might nip to Next then picking up my cousin form school, oh and need tp take the dog out!! 

Thas fab you have everything organised!!!! Love red cars!!! Last car was red

Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa, sounds like you have a nice day planned.  Must admit I do miss shopping for clothes, but suppose those days are over  now, DH gave me a £50 voucher for debenhams so will enjoy spending that one Im back to normal   

lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, I'm back!!  

started new job and I really love it!

also phoned social worker today and we have our first home visit a week today! EEEEEK!!! 

Quite excited, but nervous too


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy, good luck!! im sure they will love you!! 

Have fun at your new job!! What you doing?

Lisa xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Working in a chemistry lab testing milk for a dairy


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzy that is fab news about your home visit. Had you started the ball rolling with adoption before hand? I'm glad you are enjoying your new job! 

Lisa How are you babe? Is your scan tomorrow? Bloating is fab I felt like I had trapped wind constantly while stimming!!! 

Bev - You sound like you are organised!!!!!  


HEllo to everyone else 

I went to my GP today been getting such bad back ache since D&C doc thinks it's the way they moved me on the table under GA so have testing a new anti inflammatory drug for crohns sufferers so see if that helps.  

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello lovelies, 

Just back from my scan, i have 12/13 follies ranging from 11 to 17, they think one could be a cyst at 18mm, so it looks like ec will be Mon poss Tues!!! 

Womb lining is fab too, got the trigger jab and dh's pot!! 

They are going to phone today with a date for ec

Kizzy, sounds like a good job!!!  I would love to be able to stuff like that

Sarah, hope the meds work!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Congrats Lisa


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Junnie, how are you?

Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Ladies,

Lisa brilliant news, do let us know when EC is, or was it today

Kizzy, brilliant news on the work and adoption front, thats nice and quick, also let us know how it goes.

Hope everyone else is doing fine too.

My news has scan on Thursday to check positon of placenta, well its not moved so there is no way Babe is coming out o'natural, so I have a c-section booked for the 22nd of October,      , so not too long to go and Im fininshing work a week earlier thank goodness.
Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bev thats my birthday!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls, 

Sorry not been on been really busy!!

Just to let you know that i go in tomo for ec!!! 

Will let you know how i get on!!!! SO nervous!!!

Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Lisa, good-luck this morning will be thinking of you                     

Kizzy, hey thats brilliant, now I know my Babe's is gonna be a lovely caring person too  

Hiya to everyone else too.

Lv
Bev


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Lisa ~ Good luck for EC


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Thats me back, got 11 eggs, dh's sample has improved tons!! SO they are going to do half ivf half icsi , the embryologist said if the ivf work and fertilises then it shows that we may still be able to concieve naturally, so so happy with that!!

They are phoning me tomo, then et planned for thurs, she said due to my age they may only put 1 embie back due to the risk of twins, but i really want 2 put back, really hope they do that         

Signed another consent for ivf cos have only consented for icsi

Feeling a bit sore cos they had to push down on my belly as the right ovary was really high up   it was really sore!!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Lisa,

Brilliant news 11 eggs and improved sample a recipie for sucess   

Now get on that sofa and take it easy.

lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone...just checking in quickly cos I'm loaded with the cold & have the AF from hell!!!!!

lisa - well done today!! It all sounds so good! I'm chuffed to bits for you!! Sending you & your wee embies tons of   for the next stages ahead!!! Good luck for ec 

bev - how you feeling about your c-section? at least you now have a date etc. Not long left Mrs.....only 22 more sleeps to go til Zulu jnr arrives!!

sarah - hope the new tabs help with your back! 

kizzy - thats fab you're enjoying the new job! Wishing you lots of luck for your home visit on Thurs!  

junnie - how you keeping?

Lil - you been testing for that surge.....keep the eyes peeled luv!!  

luv n babydust all around
Mrs R xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Been ages since I posted again - damn those people at my work who've banned networking sites, but I still read about you all every day!!

Lisa, that's great, just take it easy now till you get those little eggies back.  I only had 1 put back and got   first time!  They said there's been a study done (somewhere abroad - if you look far enough there's studies that prove everything!!!) that it doesn't decrease your chances, if anything it can make it better as sometimes the embies can fight against each other to implant.  Mind you, they might just have been saying that to me!   

Bev, wow, that's not long to go!!  How you feeling?  Still knacked?  I know I am!  Just think, this time next month, you could be a mama!!!  Yeeha!

Mrs R, hope you're taking it easy,  get dh to pamper you!!  How's your dad?   that he's ok!

Saze, I had exactly the same after the d and c - seemingly I was so tense when I went under the anasthetic that all my muscles seized up - it went away after a day or so though!  

Kizzy,     for the adoption,  not sure on the process but at least the ball's rolling!  If I'm not on again before -     for Thursday's visit (it is Thurs isn't it)

Aiky, are you holding up?  When's your scan?

Junnie, how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else - there's too many to mention!!!

Well, I'm off for another scan tomorrow.  Am getting a bit nervous now, but I always do before my scans.  That's me 28 weeks and wee bubba's moving all the time, so I know things are ok, but I'm hoping the consultant will make a decision tomorrow about whether I can have a natural birth or whether it has to come out the sunroof!!    Getting a lot of pressure now down my left hand side, so hope there's still plenty of room, but time will tell!  THat's the thing when there's only half the space for the baby to grow, you never know when it will run out!!  Also, dead weird when I look at my bump - it really is one-sided!!!!

Anyway, off for just now - going to watch hollyoaks!!

Weenster x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Bev: I had an elective c section due to breech position.  it was a fantastic experience.  Very civilised  .  We went out for a meal the night before to celebrate our last night as a couple.

Good luck!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey ladies as you can see I am on nights again!  

Lisa - Fab news well done !! I'd be insisting on them putting 2 back I'm the same age as you and they didn't even suggest putting just 1 back so stick to what you want as we don't get control over very much in this so stay in control of what you can!! i'm thinking of you    

Ladies i'm wondering if any of you can tell me when I'm suppose to get my AF after D&C the doc said to me 4 weeks after which is now and no symptoms or signs of AF arriving! i've heard of ppl getting pg quite quickly after D&C's but not wanting to even allow myself to think down this route i'm too scared too! 

xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you girls, 

Feeling tons better today!!

Weenster, they said that to me too, will see on the day i think, would love to have 2 put back but its their final say 

Bev, Good luck for your c-section, cant believe you have a date!!     How are you?

Mrs R, hope the af eases up , how are you? Not heard form you in a while

Sarah, hope nights are ok!! I know some girls on the thread that their af was all over the place after it, have you done a test? How are you?

Kizzy, how are you? Have you settled into your new job?

Well waiting for the phone call today, i hate the waiting thing, esp for the phone call, really hope some have fertilised!!  

Lisa xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

sorry I've not been on for a bit but my head is up my ar..

I've been not well with tonsilitis and my body has been very sore and this is the first day I have felt a bit better.

Thats not the only thing.  Have been getting my HCG levels done.  On day 15dpt were at 50; at day 20dpt were at 415, which was great (totally doubled) but on day 26dpt were only at 470 (which are up but have not doubled).  I am worried sick that the same thing is happening again.  I asked the question on peer support and got a reply (which I probably already know in my head) that this was not good and I had to prepare myself incase it was a ectopic or chemical pregnancy.  I am just waiting to phone the Hospital to find out if I can go over for a scan today (am 6weeks 2 days).  Was due to go on Friday anyway to the local hospital as didnt want to do a round trip to Dundee next wednesday if it wasnt good news so am hoping they will be able to take me today and see what is going on.

AAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH  Feel like screaming.  Why do we go through this.

Am rabiting but you lot are the only people who know whats this is like.

Will come back and let you know and do personals later.

Lisa - good luck for the phone call.

Love axxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Just wanted to send lots of      to Aikey for today, hope all is well I really do.

Lisa also lots of        


Hi to everyone else back later with more personals.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thinking of you Aiky   ,hope its good news  

Just got the phone call, the 4 they tries ivf with didnt fertilise, but the 6 they done icsi on all of them fertilised!!! 

So haoppy we have six at the mo, although im dissapointed at then 4 that didnt make it, at least we know now that we need icsi 

So im in tomo at 11am for et!! Hope they are sitll ok tomo now

Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Brilliant news on those 6, sad abt the others, but its still very positive.
Will say special   for those 6 little one's.
Will be thinking of you tomorrow to     

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Bev  

Ill be doing that too!!!    

Lisa xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for this cycle Lisa


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Kizzy , good luck for tomo!!!!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Lisa - good luck for tomorrow.

I've to go over to Hospital at 3pm.  Want to check me out for eptopic.  Am not sore or bleeding so god only knows whats going on.  Phoned DP to tell him that was going over at 3pm and his words were "bloody hell why does nothing ever go straight forward for us".  Quite true eh.

Am back on a low now but know I will pick myself back up.  Will let you know.

Axxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck Aiky, thinking of you             

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you are all fine.

Am afraid its bad news from me.  Been for scan and its not good.  For me being just over 6 weeks she said she should have seen something but couldnt.  She is worried that could still be ectopic so tried to check ovaries but had too much bowel to get a look.  She took another blood test and will phone in morning.  If it has reduced dramatically then will be a miss and will decide what to do then but if it is hovering on the same number, then need to go back over to get ovaries checked again.  But all in all, no pregnancy for me this time.

will come on again tomorrow.

Love axxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aiky - I'm here for you babe know how you are feeling and I just want to give you a big hug and say that me and DP feel exactly the way you are DH feel with the whole why doesn't it ever go straight forward for us!!     

Lisa FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!! So proud of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    

sarah xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls.....feel wee bit better today 

aiky - awww god hunni I really dont know what to say , we're all here for you, keep us posted

lisa - good luck for EC tomorrow, heres hoping you get good quality embies put back & some frosties , I'm doing ok apart from my cold & AF!! Things have been bit manic with my dad getting diagnosed etc & I've not had has much time to come on PC. I kinda feel the now that sometimes I've not got much to say cos we're having a break from TX at the min but I'm still trying to keep up to speed with you all, I miss you all if I'm away for too long 

sarah - hope your AF shows up soon so you know you're body is back to normal 

weenster - cant believe how quickly the time is going in for you.....28wks already!!!! You all organised for Jnr's arrival cos it'll be happening in no time at all!!! How did your scan go today? what was the docs decision? My dad is doing great thanks, he started his treatment last week & so far so good!!! Just need to hope & pray that his PSA results have decreased with these drugs when he goes back in early Jan!   I'm doing good, feels kinda weird not to be on, waiting for or thinking about TX......its au natural for us just now.....suppose we're hoping for a miracle! 

kizzy - good luck for the visit!! xxxx

lil - how you doing babes?

Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi all sorry for the lack of posts Ive been super busy and super tired...

I hope everyone is well, I had my first ante natal thing today learning about aches and pains... really nice session!

Im really not well with my legs this stupid pinched nerve is getting to me... im trying not to take the codine but my legs feel like they are electricuting me at night and i cant walk around for more than an hour.. Not good when your a chef! and when you need the money!!

Anyway enough about me how is everyone?

Aiky VERY sorry hun... 

Lisa Good Luck for tomorrow!
Sarah - 

Mrs R Hope your well!!


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry not been on for a while, but PC connection playing up and I can only read at work (Internet Police won't let me post).  

Aiky I'm so sorry things have't work out this time.  Sending you lots of    

Mrs R, good to hear your Dad's doing well?  Have PM'd you.  

Junnie, glad to ante natal thingy went well (they're just trying to put the wind up you just now).    Hope your legs settle down soon.  

Lisa, well done you on the good crop.  Sending you lots of         for EC.

Kizzy, how's you and how did the 'visit' go.  Hope everying went well.  

Bev, wow now you know when Bub's birthday is.  Not long to go now.  Enjoy as much resting as you can when you go off on mat leave before the big day.  This is just so exciting.  Are you nervous yet?  

Sarah, sorry about the nights but it's good to hear from you again.  Hope you and DP are doing OK.  Can't help with the AF thing after D&C, sorry.  

Weenster, how did the scan go?  Hope all is well.  

Well I'm now on full surge watch.  Had expected it yesterday or this morning but nada.  Will phone clinic today - they might just tell me to go up and have bloods anyway.  Fingers crossed my hormones are not playing up like my PC!

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Aiky, so sorry to read your news, thinking of you and dh during this time   


Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Aikey, am so sorry to read your news, and like Sarah I have so many times said why are things not straight forward.   But I know that you have the strength to carry on, you have been through so much already, and proved that you are full of strength. Im just so sorry     


Lil, on full surge watch, boy do I remember that  , lets hope you surge asap, get you going again.  Not sure if I am nervous, just looking forward to finishing work, am really struggeling to get going in the mornings, but must admit once Im up and about Im fine, and I work with such a lovely bunch of girls that its makes easier to bear.

Mrs R, good news that your Dad is doing well, makes life a little less stressful hey. You just never know with o' natural dreams can come true   

Lisa, hopefully as Im typing this you are at ward 35 waiting with a full bladder, sending lots and lots of      

Junnie, hope the pains in you legs ease off a wee bit.

Sarah, hey when do you finish nights, anymore nights out then, hope you and DP are doing okay, I remember after my D&C it took abt 6-8 weeks for AF to come.

Kizzy, I meant to send you a good-luck message yesterday but forgot, so sorry, hope the meeting went well, please let us know.

Weenster how did you scan go, the weeks are just gonna fly by now 

Agora, thanks for the reassurance, Im pretty happy either way, as long as Babes arrives safely thats whats important hey.

Anyway ladies not much news from me, second to last day at work, do feel quite sad, but happy at the same time.

Sorry if I have missed anyone out.
Lv
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Aiky, am so sorry that it's not good news - things never seem to go your way!    that your blood tests are ok!  

Lisa, 6 is a great number, here's hoping they transfer 2 today and you get 4 nice little frosties spare!  

Well, as for me, yesterday was a bit of a disappointment.  There was no-one at the hospital that could do a growth scan, so have to go back next week - bugger!  And the consultant was not around to see us - seemingly she was on nights so home tucked up in bed.  Saw her registrar but he just said he couldn't commit to anything, so we're still in limbo!  So, made the decision to book into ante-natal classes starting 5th November, bit late I know but hey ho ........

Speak later,

Weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Thats me back and PUPO!! Got one embie put back, the said due to my age and risk of twins then one would be better, also the one they put back was perfect, the others were not as good. 

Dh has banned me from doing anything today, im not even allowed to take the dog out 

Test date is 19/10/08!!! Seems ages away

Bev, cant believe you finish tomo!!!!  

Weenster,   for them not doing the growth scan!! Good luck with the classes

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

EEECKKK Congrats !Lisa!


well Feet up grab a good book and relax.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya,

Lisa brilliant news, I agree with DH no doing anything.  Im sure that you would have prefered to but you know the saying it only takes one.  When are you back at work


lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev, im back off on holiday nxt week for a week, so wil prob go back then, will see how i feel

Junnie, hello thank you!! How are you?

Lisa xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

Keeping fingers crossed for you - don't even lift a finger for the next few days - don't know about you but I was even scared to sneeze in case it fell out!!       Let the countdown begin!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Weenster, yep went for a pee and kept thinking pase still be there!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

We had to postpone first home visit til next week as hubby couldnt get away from work today  

Been having a few second thoughts but have read some books and feel a bit better about it now - will get all the info next week then we can decide for sure  

Good luck for the 2WW Lisa - wow 17 days is a long time  

Sending you lots of positive thoughts


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

well done Lisa......sending that one wee perfect embie lots of sticky vibes  
take it easy mrs!!!

Kizzy - sorry about having to postpone! good luck for next week 

Bev - happy last day at work!!  wooo hoooo......mat leave bring it on eh!!

weenster - hope you get the scan next week, what a carry on! will be worth the extra wait when you see bubba again xxxx

lil - PM'd you back, hope you got on ok with the clinic  

junnie - hope your legs get better soon, you getting big now?

aiky - been thinking of you lots hunni, hope you & DH are both doing ok 

Big  for all the scottish girls
Mrs R xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya

Lisa sending you tons of     

aiky, sending upu a massive   so sorry to read your news.

Saze how are you, been thinking of you, you have been through so much recently.

Zulu yeah your on mat leave now, its just the count down, a least you know when bubs is coming you can prepare.

Kizzy, I am so sorry things didnt work out for you, just want to send tons of     for adoption sweetie, when one door closes another opens.

Lil good luck honey hope you get the surge soon.  I have had pc problems too, I didnt have one   

Sorry if I have missed anyone, too much to read back on as I didnt have a pc for ages, it broke on us.  Logan is 7 weeks old now and getting bigger by the day, just dont know how to get a pic on, will get DH to do it.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Katrina - lovely to hear from you hun.  I can't believe Logan is 7 weeks already.  Can't wait to see a pic.  Hope you're all well and settling into a happy family life.   

Lisa - sending you lots of         for the next 2 weeks.  You know where we all are when you get a bit frazzled.

Bev - hope you had a lovely long lie this morning and are looking forward to no more work for a while (although you're gonna have a different kind of 'work' just shortly).  Enjoy this time off for now 'cos it will be completely shattered in a few weeks' time.  

Kizzy - you're doing the right thing hun.  There's no need to rush into anything.  Remember that it's not just about social services going through your life with a fine toothed comb, you've got so much to give them they can't afford to chase you away and they need to make sure you're happy with all the decisions you make too.  You take all the time you need to make sure your happy with everything.  You'll know if it's right for you.  

Aiky - how you doing hun?  Sending you lots of        

Mrs R - hope that nasty cold's not keeping you down.  Have PMd you.

Well I surged yesterday (at last).  Transfer will be booked for Mon or Tues - will find out later this morning exactly when.  Wish me luck.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning ladies.  Just wanted to let you all know I'm now officially PUPO with 2 beans on board.  2 out of 2 survivied the thaw and we've still got 2 in the freezer (just in case).  Test day is 20/10/08 so wish me luck.

Lisa - how you doing so far hun?  Sending you lots of sticky vibes and        

Bev - hope you're making the most of your time off and relaxing.    

Lil xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Good Morning lil..

Congrats!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Woohoo Lil, Congrats on being PUPO!!!!       

Well i was doing fine until Sun, when i done the gel found freash blood on the applicator, that went to brown specks, phoned the clinic and they said carry on as normal, had none last night or this morning.

Having a house cleaning day today though, have neglected the house over the weekend 

Lisa xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

Just a quickie, is it the crinone gel you're using?  I had the same on the applicator.  The clinic said nothing to worry about but it did get worse for the first week before it got better!!!  Just to prepare you as well (TMI coming up!!!)  In the second week I had a big bit of what can only be described as pinky gunge, which again can be normal!  I'm sure it's fine!

Good luck PUPO girlies!!!!

Weenster x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies,

Lil        brilliant that 2 out of 2 survived, remember to take it
it easy feet up and relax,

Lisa same for you no overdoing the house work, feet up too,

Hey weenster 3rd tri, your doing so well,

Hiya Junnie, hope you okay to.

Ladies loving the no working, but am doing little jobs like defrosting fridge and did my filing today.  Still have lots more to do, but will do one thing a day.  Have loads of DVD's to watch, so thats me relaxing.

Take care
Bev


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey all, 

Not looking so good today Ive started REALLY cramping. and almost bent over in pain. the doctors told me not much they can do and monitor it closely.

Ive never felt like this before it feels like AF cramps but worse like ive been kicked in the gut


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Junnie, did they mention braxton hicks?? I know my best friend been suffering with them since about 16-18 weeks I just phoned her to ask her so I could try and give you some kind of reassurance hun. 

sarah xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

thanks.. No he never mentioned htat.. but my Doc is ummm a bit old fashoin.

Im going to call the borders general... its about 4 fingers under my belly button feel so bruised


thanks for calling your friend xoxxoo ill keep you posted.


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning girls

Hope your all fine.

LIL – congrats on being PUPO

Lisa – hows the 2WW?

Junnie – keep us posted.

Hi everyone else.  I have been reading your postings but just back at work today so will come back on later.

Update from me.  Bleeding started on Saturday so total end for me.  I’m going to see the consultant at local Hospital and  am wanting to totally investigate recurring miscarriages.  I have had a few tests but want into the nitty gritty of things now.

Just to cheer myself up a bit, I went and bought a new car – Renault Megane – cant wait till Saturday to get it.  

Speak soon.  Love axxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Aiky, good luck with the appt, hope you get some answers. Have fun in your new car!!! 

Junnie, hope you are feeling better today!! 

Bev, lady of leisure!!! How are you?

Sarah, how are you? 

Lil, how is the 2ww going?

Well the spotting has stopped all together now , feel like i have got ages to wait though!! 12 days left!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Junnie - Hope things are improving and you get some answers from the hospital.  Got everything crossed for you hun.  

Lisa - Relieved to hear your spotting's stopped.  I'm doing fine.  Back to work tomorrow tho (can't wait - not). 

Aiky - Hope you get some answers too from your Consultant.  It so frustrating and heartbreaking when it doesn't work.  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya girls

well not much happening in my camp.....seem to be busy doing nothing 

Lil - dont you be working too hard Mrs!!! Obviously lots of  ,   &   for you on your 2ww

Lisa - you're doing good hunni, I'm so glad the spotting has stopped, something less to worry about eh! You got anything planned these next 10dys to take your mind off things? wishing you lots of luck! 

aiky - I really hope the hosp can do something to help luv, surely there must be an answer so you can achieve that special dream!!!  You were quite right to tret yourself & what better than a new car, bet you cant wait til tomorrow! Happy Driving in your new wheels 

Junnie - not so good hunni, you could so do without that kinda pain. Did you check with the hosp? I hope its eased off & you're feeling better, let us know how you're doing.

sarah - how are you luv?

bev - you've got the 'nesting' notion with all these wee jobs!!  Glad you're still managing to fit in some rest & relaxation!!! Not too much longer now!!

weenster - how you getting on? Hope you're keeping well

kizzy - whens your visit? good luck for it!!

katrina - nice to hear from you, would luv to see a pic of little Logan!! Glad you've settled into being a mummy, bet you cant remember what it was like before he came along!

luv & hugs to everyone else, have a good weekend girls
Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi ladies, Cramping still going on..Hosy said they feel its my ligaments stretching.. I think ill feel better after my 20wk scan. I just dont feel things and im worrying. 

Im a worrier lol its what i do.

i hope everyone else is ok!

Aiky oooohhh new car.. Ive driven one of those very nice


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

just a quick Hello hope ur all ok just want to say to junnie that i have cramps as well midwife has booked me to see a specailist as its spreading into my leg but she said its nothing to worry about so i hope they can sort urs out good luck lisa25! and every1 else in 2ww  or in the middle of treatment.

  to all

lisa.x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Lisa and Junnie, I had exactly the same a few weeks ago, and the cramps are probably still there, but the midwife thought it was just ligament pain - seemingly really common at this stage!  Mine were going down my leg as well, but they thought  that the baby was just sitting on the sciatic (not sure if that's how you spell it!) nerve, as my bum was also a wee bit numb!  Hey ho, the joys!!!

As for me, I was away for a scan on Thursday, so all is still well with the bump and me.  Seems it has a big head and feet - eek, that could be sore!!!  Also got bad morning sickness again - if anything worse than at the beginning, and headaches etc seem to be back with avengence!!!  Apart from that am doing fine!  Still wouldn't swap it all for anything!!!

Thinking of you all,

Weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

How is everyone?

Hey Lisa, how are you? Have you started buying anything yet?

Hey Weenster,   for the sickness, hope it eases soon 

Junnie, How are you? How are the pains now?

Bev, how are you? Thinking of you!!

Lil, my fellow 2ww!! How are you? Have you went mad yet, i have 

Kizzy, how did the visit go?

Hello to everyone, hope you are all fab!!

Well now for me, on Sat had af pains, done the gel and again a littlel bit of blood on the applicator, then Sun morn more blod on the applicator, followed by brown specks again  took my last gel last night and nothing on it, so now its playing a waiting game as have finished the prog support, really thinkits game over for me though, jus waiting for full af now  Tink at my follow up im def going to insist on more prog support, dont think 12 days is enough really esp as its twice now i will have bled early on.

Lisa xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Lisa,

Is it Crinone you're on?  I took it right up till I was 3 months preg,a nd the Nuffield gave me enough to last until the day after my test date.  Can you not ask them for more now? It's worth a try!

Keeping everything crossed for you!

Weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Wenster, they dont give you any, just enough to do 12.5 days, they say your body should be able to maintain its prog levels by that point, so frustrating!!

Had some brown dischrage earlier, nothing since fingers crossed  

Lisa xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all

Lisa - hi hun, yes I'm slowly going round the twist this week.   Had lower abdo cramps on and off since Sun and knicker watch is in full swing.   I'm planning to take Fri and Mon off (Mon is test day) as I know I'll be completely beside myself by then.   No spotting (yet) but I dread each visit to the loo just now.   Hope your spotting has stopped now.   I'm trying to keep busy but nothing really takes your mind completely off things does it.   Send you lots of        

Weenster - I'm so sorry your having such a crappy time just now, must be horrible to have all those symptoms again, but still very reassuring to have had a good scan.  

Hi Lisa1995 - lovely to hear things are still going well with you.  

Junnie - hope those cramps are settling down hun.   When's your next scan?  

Aiky - how are the new wheels and how many miles have you done since the weekend?   

Mrs R - how was your weekend hun?  Did you get any retail therapy done?   

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say am thinking of you both Lil and Lisa, this 2ww is hell, even for me  
Im praying so hard that its 2X BFP's for you ladies.

Hope everyone else is doing fine, Im still hanging abt the house, cleaning tidying and watching DVD's.

Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Lil, good luck for testing, im going mad here, running to the loo every hour checking!!  

Bev, not long until your bubs arrives!!!! Are you all ready? 

Hi to everyone else, how is everyone today?

Well so far no more spotting, but pains are there, tummy feels tender, so worried about it.

Think i might if no bleeding happens, will test in Thurs as that will be 14dpt, have already got my questions lined up for the follow up though, both dh and i know that its over now and its just a case of waiting for af now 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a flying visit from me.  Am at Carlisle at my pals house for couple of days.  Change of scenery doing me the world of good.  Am on hols all this week so its nice.  Car is going great.

LIL and Lisa - good luck for testing incase I'm not back on this week.

Got everything xd for you.

Hi everyone else.  Hope you are all fine.

Speak soon.

Love axxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Lisa-tummy tenderness was very normal for me during the 2ww i thought someone had ransacked me with a football!I also was in severe pain most of the time

LIL good luck to you as well! My next scan is 20 weeks next wed Im at the hosy for the scan very excited!!


How is eveyrone else?


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Not been on for a few dys cos I've been really busy.
Had a really nice weekend consisting of TV,Vino,takeaway,football, more vino, retail therapy & out for dinner!
We've got family from spain home for a visit just now so its all hectic.....Yesterday we went over to my Grans for a good catch up & had a Tapas lunch which was delish!!! 
Today we hit the shops  Family meal tomorrow night to look forward to! 
Friday I'm going to get my hair done.....cut & my highlights then its a trip to the airport followed by a surprise 50th party on friday night!!!! 
Saturday will be a well earned day of rest  
My Dad went back to work on Monday there & is glad to be back to some kind of normality!He's doing really well on his treatment thank god!

Junnie - cant believe you're gonna be 20wks next week.....its flying in, that'll be you half way there! Good luck for the scan, it must be v.exciting!!

Aiky - so glad that you're having a wee break with friends, sounds perfect! Enjoy!!!!

Lisa - oh hunni, the 2ww is so horrible, your body is being evil but dont get too despondant yet, never give up hope til it really is all over! I've still got everything crossed for you.    Might not get back on before Thurs so wishing you all the luck in the world for testing, I really do hope you get a pleasant surprise  

Bev - its almost d-day hunni, you getting really excited? cram in as much tv & sleep as poss 

Lil - you know I'm thinking of you lots, stay sane   

weenster - big head & feet......oucch that could hurt!  Epidural!!!!!!  You'll do great Mrs & I'm sure any pain will be worth it when you've got that little one in your arms! Hope the sickness b*ggars off again real soon!

lisag - hope you're doing ok hunni, all that stretching etc sounds sore.....((((healing hugs))))

hope everyone else is doing good
Mrs R xx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi...i wonder if i could bother you all with a question...i had ET 6th oct. at glasgow nuffield....they've told me to test 17th oct. which is only 11 days after ET...does this sound about right?

debbie xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Debbie... i believe it goes from EC... if i remember back that far

and maybe your embies were a bit older? Was this a fresh cycle? 
how many days between EC and ET


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

junnie thanks for your reply....i had EC on the friday, ET on the monday...so 3 day embies?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Debbie, welcome, every clinic is different, good luck   

Lisa xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Debbie well thats 15 days past EC that sounds perfect


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Debbie,

I had egg collection at the nuffield on 1st April, et on 3rd and official test date was 16th, so 13 days past transfer or 15 past collection.  I did a sneaky wee test though on the 14th April and it was positive, so think even the 15 days past collection is erring on the side of caution!!

Good luck  

Weenster x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks for your replies girls.

we got a bfn this morning.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Debbie, so sorry to hear your news   

Lisa and Lil, hope your both doing okay       

Mrs R have you been a busy lady  , glad to hear your Dad is doing well.

Sorry my personals are really bad this morning, not sure if Im away  

Anyway hope everyone is doing well and its Friday for all those working ladies.  Going out to dinner with DH tonight, last dinner as a couple, mmmm feels quite sad but so exciting at the same time.  My Mom arrives on Tuesday cant wait, says her suitcase is way over weight    .

Lv
Bev


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Debbie so sorry honey   

Zulu cant believe you nearly there are you nervous?  

Mrs R how u, glad dad doing ok my dad waiting on biopsy results should be in in the next 2 weeks  

Love to all 

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

just dont seem to be able to find 5mins these past few weeks....I must do better!!!!
Just wanted to check up on everyone....especially Lil & Lisa 

How are you 2lovely ladies?

Lisa - noticed you've not been on hunni, not sure what to think, hope you're doing ok & regardless of your outcome you know we're all here for you,   &  

Lil - well its OTD tomorrow, how you doing? have you stayed away from the old pee stick? All the best for tomorrow   

zulu - how did your meal go? hope you & DH enjoyed it! Not long now luv, only 3 more sleeps!!!!! Cant wait to hear of your wee ones arrival! 

whippet - hope you're doing well & I'll keep your dad in my  

lots of luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi just checking in with you all ! 

Hope everyone is well 

Lisa25 - Hey babe I know your test date is tomorrow so keeping everything crossed for you       

sarah xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for test day Lisa   

Bev - not long now - cant wait to hear your baby news!!!!  

hello everyone else - no updates from me - still awaiting first home visit appt as social worker has been off sick


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

bfn for us again, just waiting to phone the clinic to let them know 

Lisa xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Lisa  Big Hugs to you both!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

aww Lisa I'm so sorry, you're right it doesn't get any easier!
I'm thinking of you & sending you big hugs

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you girls    

Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa,

Im so so so sorry        

Thinking of you and DH 

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Lisa I'm so sorry hun.   It's just not fair and I know how much it hurts.   Sending you lots and lots of        

I've just got back from Glasgow and we got a  .   I was in two minds about posting when I read Lisa's post and I know the timing's crap, but at the same time we can't give up.   I'm 42 now and this was my 4th transfer.   I thought everything was all over for us but somehow we managed to hold it together and kept going.   Never give up until you're ready.

Lots of       to you all.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

yipppppppppeeeee Lil......just PM'd you


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa25 - I'm so sorry but can I just give you one little peice of advice HUMP LIKE MAD after AF because look what happened to me when all the drugs were still in my system!!!!!!!!!       It's not the end and we all know how you are feeling so big      I'm thinking about you xxxxxxx   

Lil41 congratulations  

sarah xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lisa, so sorry chick

BIG congrats to you Lil, well done  

got an appt with social worker a week today, eek!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

YAY Lil!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Lil,       , what lovely news have pm'd you too.  What an inspiration you are   


Kizzy- brilliant news on the appointment, your last post you sounded a wee bit down, glad that you have a date now.

lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Fab news Lil, huge congrats, have a fab 9 months!! 

Bev, good luck for the c-section!!! Cant wait to hear your news!!

Sarah, when this af stops we will!! Ben on and off for a nearly a week now, past couple of days my boobs have been so sore!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Lisa - so sorry hon.

Lil - Congrats.

Kizzy - good news about first visit

Hi everyone else.  Hope you are all fine.  In middle of watching Corrie??  Great just now eh/

Speak soon.  Love axxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning ladies 

heading out for lunch today with some friends so just a quick post as I need to do an ironing first & get myself titavated 

aiky - how are you pet, did you enjoy your dys away? You a corrie fan then? I watch it from time to time.....not seen it since the night of Carla & Tony's hen/stag doo......whats been happening? When you next back at the hosp hunni?

Lisa - hope you're ok  I know how horrible this time is, its so hard to keep going & think positive etc but I know you'll get there. Has your AF started?

Zulu - all the best for tomorrow!!! I'm so excited!!! Get someone to post your good news on here asap as I dont think I can wait too long ......I'm going to hedge my bets & opt for a girl! A proper little Zulu Jnr! Take Care & next time you post you'll officially be someones mummy! 

Junnie - how you been keeping?

kizzy - good luck for next Monday hunni! 

sarah - how are you? What you been up to? Hope you're ok 

Lil - hey mrs.....how you doing Has it sunk in yet?? BFP BFP BFP!!!!

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Girlies,

     just typed a huge post and it didn't submit so I'm not a happy bunny!!!

Just a quick one then, Lisa, thinking of you!     Hope you're doing ok.  Just remember, tomorrow is another day, and I'm sure things will work out for you.  In the meantime, Sarah's advice sounds good, and like fun!!!  

Lil,    !  here's hoping you have a good 9 months!

Bev,   for tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news!!!  

Kizzy,   for tomorrow - it is tomorrow, istn't it??  How's the adoption trail going?

Hi to everyone else, honestly you all had personals in my last post!!   

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

hi girls hope everyone is well its my 20 week scan tomorrow! 

Very excited!
Pink or blue!!


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Just a quick hello as im knacked and bed is calling!! im really sorry Lisa25 i only came on to see how u got on and im devestated for you!!    congrats to Lil hope everything goes well and easy for the next 9 months!! 
Junnie did u find out the sex? hope every1 is doing well and good luck to any1 on there 2ww...

Lots of love,
Lisa.x.x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lil congrats honey


Lisa sorry to hear you news honey  

Kizzy good luck in home visit you will be fine   

Kizzy not long now  

whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thank you all so much for all your good wishes and more especially for all your support over the last 12 months.  I really would have been lost without you all.  The news is beginning to sink in, but I'm too scared to get too excited just yet.  We've decided to break the news to our immediate family and closest friends but haven't been able to actually do it yet - by the weekend they should all know.  I'm already late for work (again) so just a few personals this morning:-

Bev - I'm so excited for you just now.  As Mrs R says we need to know as soon as possible whether Zulu Jnr is pink or blue.  I've PMd you.  Take care.    

Mrs R - thanks for everything over the last few month's hun.  You've not just been a good FF but you've been a true friend through some really awful times.    

Lisa - how you doing hun?  Have you made any decisions about your next move or are you going to take some time out first?  

Junnie - bit scan tomorrow, eh.  Enjoy the picture show hun.  

Kizzy - great news about the appt and just remember they're not there to 'grill' you - they need you just as much as you need them.  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

[fly]where is every1? no news [/fly]



lisa.x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

just popping on quickly as I was hoping to hear some nice news about Zulu Jnr........is a boy or a girlI've been really busy again this week, thought I was meant to be a lady of leisure as well  
I've got another urine infection which seems to be a regular occurence so I'm getting re-referred to the RAH urology dept to make sure theres no probs with my kidney or the endo cyst I had on my ureter again.  Always something eh!! 
On top of that I managed to fall down the stairs on wed night (oooucch) that was me sober as well! Neck, shoulders & ribs still aching!
Heading into Glasgow tonight for a meal & drinks with ex work colleagues  
Dont think this is my month either on the 'au natural' front.....on CD 28 today & all the tell tale signs are there.....the witch is coming (booooo) 

Bev - how you doing? Cant wait to hear how it all went & what flavour you've got as well as baby details etc. Sending you lots of luv 

Lil - awww babes that was such a sweet message, you've been great so dont you go disappearing now you've got that BFP. Its an order you must stay posting on here til I get my BFP!!!!   Enjoy telling everyone your good news. Any idea when your 1st scan will be? I'll drink lots of vino tonight for you! Is it too early to wet your jellybeans head?  have a good weekend 

lisa - how are you hunni? Hope you're coping ok. Whats next for you. After our 2BFN's I really felt like I needed a break from TX for a while to get my strength, courage & positivity back in place. Hope you're ok

Junnie - dying to know whether its a boy or a girl!!! Fill us in asap!!! I'm gonna guess boy!

kizzy - you had your home visit yet? Have I missed your Happy Birthday Hope you'd a nice time

whippet - hope you're keeping well

lisa1995 - luv your wee pic of the bump, you're looking great. Hope you're keeping well!

weenster - posts that disappear make me so mad!  Hope you're doing good & bubba is behaving!

 for sarah, aiky & all the other girlies

Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Me too – keep popping on to see if any news Bev. – Let us know asap – canae wait to hear.

Junnie – what is it then?  Boy? Girl?

Hi Mrs R – sorry to hear about your fall.  Hope your okay.  At least if you’d had a drink it wouldn’t be quite so bad!!lol.  Have a nice night tonight with your ex colleagues and have a good drink.

Sarah – how you doing hun.  No heard from you in a while.

Glad its Friday today – had a really busy week at work.

I’ve got a bit of toothache as well but (don’t laugh) I am absolutely petrified of the dentists!!!  I know, I can go through all this but hate the dentists.  My friend is a dentist assistant and have been asking her if there is any sedation I can get.  I really need two teeth at the back out and have a slight chip in my front tooth so really need to see one.  I keep making appointments but then making up silly excuses when the day comes so I don’t need to go!!!  NO LAUGHING.

Anyway, me and DP have decided that we are going to try au natural till after new year.  Feel like we have been at this for a long time, been on drugs for most of the year except for about 6 weeks and decided that we need to give me a break and ourselves a break to be a “couple” again.

Hi to all the rest of the girls.  Have a nice weekend everyone and speak soon.

Axxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

aiky - my mum is exactly the same as you when it comes to dentists, honestly go & get the work done, you'll be fine, the longer you leave things the more difficult the job will become for the dentist. If it helps I have a really hot dentist.....he's greek & is very scrumscious! 
What you wrote about having a break from TX I could've written myself....thats exactly how we are feeling as well.
Enjoy being a couple without all the added stress & strain.
We can be the 'au natural' girlies.......lets   for natural miracles 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Mrs R

Well, you never you eh.  Funnier things have happened.  I fell au natural with the little boy I had. I knew I was getting my 1st IVF in the January so wasnt thinking about it and fell myself because all the stress was off!!

I feel like a right cushy being afraid of the dentist!! lol.  My friend just called back and said I have to make an appointment with a dentist for an examination and tell them there that I am petrified and they were refer me to the local Hospital for sedation.  She said its like drinking a bottle of vodka!!! so should be okay there.  Mind you am shaking thinking about going for the examination!!!  I know myself that once I'd been I would be so proud of myself but its actually getting me into that chair!!  I have to laugh at myself sometimes.  Just finished work so am away to give the house a bit of a clean and tidy.  Wish we would hear from Bev eh.

Love axxxxx


----------



## loulou21 (Oct 23, 2008)

hi sorry to crash this page hope you dont mind but new to this and cant seem to be able to send new post

I have my first IVF consultation the end of this month and am  starting to major freak out about it all
I have pcos and dont ovulate ( apart from when was on chlomide but never fell preggers ) 
Any way i would like to try make some friends and hear about other peoples experiances,  All my friends have fell  preg now or had kids and it really starting to upset me that have noone that understands my worries and stuff.

I am going to Edinburgh for my treatment.  Can anyone tell me ruffly how long it take from consultation till can start treatment ( i know need various test and things) Also will i have to take pill before treatment to cause a period , or does my feeble very light excuse of period count?
Sorry for all questions but head is fool of them just now  
Also is any one else just startin out on first IVF journey ? 

Congratulations to all with BFP and lots of best wishes and luck for those still on their TTC journey x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi loulou

Welcome to FF.  Someone will be along soon to help.  I go to Dundee so not sure of Edinburgh's way of doing it.  I started a while back so cant really remember everything at the start.  I've been doing medicated FET because my periods were all over the place and they gave me provera to start a bleed then start down regging on day 21.  Be different for you though cos you starting afresh.  Dont panic about it - we are all here to help you through.  Is it the Royal Infirmary you are going to in Edinburgh?  Where do you live?  Keep asking questions and someone will be along to help.  Good luck. 

Axxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi lovely ladies,

Well we have had a beautiful little girl, Cody Ann, 6lbs 5oz and she is perfect and so tiny.  She is just so worth every single thing that we have gone through and ladies never give up.

Got out of hospital yesterday and just so happy to be home, c-section went fine no problems just have to take it easy, thank goodness my Mom is here and is helping.

Will need to catch up and will post a picture to.

Love to you all
Bev


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Congratulations Zulu!!!

Lovely name. Enjoy being a new mummy!


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Bev the suspense has been awful the last few days waiting on news.  I'm so pleased for you and DH that you now have Cody to make your lives complete.  She sounds like a little treasure.  You take it as easy as you can just now and let Gran have her way for a while.    

Lots of love and best wishes to you all.

Lil xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Zulu huge congratulations well done to you all enjoy your new family and try and rest where possible  

whippet x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Zulu Congrats


Hi sorry ive not replied ive been away this weekend...

Well we have a lil boy growing very healthy inside me!

Joshua David is the name ive chosen!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Huge Congrats Bev!!!    

Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bev - Congratulations Bev can't wait to see Cody

Lisa25 - That was me walking past you the other night outside pharmacy didn't know if I should say hi or not    How you doing? Cause I'm ****!! all my friends are popping out babies left right and centre and I have been able to hold it all together until today had a big bubble!! 

Junnie Well done on baby boy!!! 

Hi to everyone!! 

sarah x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Bev,

!  Am so pleased for you - enjoy every minute of her!!!

Loulou, your journey sounds similar to mine, I have PCOS, tried Clomid and Clomid with Metformin, and did fall pregnant but lost it early on.  Then had HSG and laparoscopy, showed bicornuate uterus and twisted tubes so was referred to Glasgow Royal for IVF.  THe wiaiting list was almost 3 years, so decided on 1 try privately at the Nuffield and low and behold it worked, so I am now 32 weeks pregnant!!!  The girls on here were all a great support to me, feel free to ask anything!

Junnie, congrats on the boy!  I'm still holding out, but can't take the suspense any more.  With every scan I keep thinking, oh go on, just tell me, but only 8 weeks to go so I think i'll just wait!

Hi to everyone else, will catch up properly later!

Weenster x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Bev on your little girl


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

not been about much recently as baby Red keeps us very busy but absolutely loving it.

Bev- congratulations on the arrival of Cody.  Hope your not too sore after your section.

Lil- congratulationson your news.  So very pleased for you.

Saz-  Sorry to hear that you had a bad day today.  I had a d&C last year and I know how difficult it is, nothing I can say will make things any easier but it does get less painfull as time goes on ( i used to hate people saying that to me but it is true)     

Junnie - congratulations on everything going well with your scan.

weenster- we didn't find out the sex of our little one either and as my pregnancy got further on I started to wish that I had found out, although when she was born it was really lovely to find out what sex she was I was glad we waited.  It was also a big shock as I was convinced I was having a boy.

Mrs R - hope your feeling better after your fall  sounds like the sort of thing that normally happens to me.

Anyway, need to go.  Big   to Mrs R, lisa25, lisag, aiky and everyone else.

best wishes

Red


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Sarah, i thought that but it wasnt until you passed it clicked, sorry!!! You look so different in the photo!! Love you hair like that!!    for you just now. Have you heard from the clinic again? 

Junnie, fab news on a wee boy!!

Hello to everyone!! How is everyone?

Well i came home today found a letter from student loans saying that they were due me money, so phoned and they are due me over 1k!!!!  It will be in my bank by the end of the week!! im off out shopping on Thurs too, perfect timing!!!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

On the au natural front.....Its a BFN for this month  no great surprise really.....AF showed up on Friday night,it wasn't too bad Sat/Sun but it was hurting like hell yest, spent whole day in bed with hot water bottle, painkillers & anti-inflamms. So far today the cramps been niggling away on & off.....hope she b*ggars off soon   
Had a good weekend.....out on fri night with friends in glasgow, nice food & lots of voddies 
Saturday I was at the football, braved the elements & gales....just as well we won 4-2!!!!! 
Sat night it was chinese, Xfactor & strictly!!!How sad is that?? 
Sunday I done a mammoth ironing (managed to burn my stomach with iron  .....agony & now luvly big burn mark!) & then went to in-laws for dinner. 
Yesterday I was tucked up in bed all day thanks to evil AF   

I'm meant to be on jury duty tomorrow   can see it far enough especially with this period. I need to phone the jurors helpline tonight after 5pm for further details, praying they dont need me   

Bev - lovely news about Cody's arrival!!! Congratulations!! Hope she's behaving & you're enjoying being a mummy, take it as easy as you can  Looking forward to some pics when you get a chance.

lisa - great news about your unexpected windfall!!!! Way to go!!! Get spending!!!!

Red - luvly to hear from you & sounds like you're really enjoying parenthood!!

weenster - not too much longer now hunni 

kizzy - how are you? have you had your home visit?

sarah - how you doing luv?

junnie - lovely news about your 'male' variety  Hope you're keeping ok! Joshua is a lovely name

lil - hey sweetie, whats been happening? have you been telling friends/family the good news!!! Bet you cant take the smile off your face. Hope you had a good weekend

loulou - welcome to the thread. Cant offer much help on Edinburgh's times/procedures as I attended GRI......but just wanted to say hi & let you know that this site was a god send when I started my TX. I've had 2 unsuccessful ICSI's & at the moment I'm having a wee break from TX, look forward to more posts from you.

Aiky - did you make the dentist appt? hope you did!!!! Do anything nice at the weekend?

lots of luv to all the other girls 
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R,

Hope the pains ease up soon , im going au naturel too until next icsi , going to wait until nxt af to start it though.

Think i might use ov sticks for a couple of months to see whats happening. 

Had a nosey at the internet last night, Warehouse have gorg dresses in just now, so will be taking a trip there!!

 at burning your stomach, ive done that too, ironing a top to put on!! it hurt!!!!  

Lisa xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I was ironing in my PJ's while watching hollyoaks omnibus......way to engrossed in TV & tried to melt my tummy  Doughball so I am!!!! 

Good luck on the au natural front....its hard to stay positive after over 4yrs ttc but need to keep hoping & praying eh!! Wishing you lots of luck 

I sense that Warehouse will be benefitting from your windfall  

xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R,

its so hard, i try to stay relaxed but its not always easy :-/

I hate ironing, only do it as i need to!!  Dh does all his own too which is fab 

Woohoo Taggart is back on Mon!!! I love it!!

Have been looking for a holiday next year too, just to keep my mind on other things, dont know where to go though!!

Lisa xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

home visit has depressed me - could be more than a year before we even get to do the prep courses  

Just feel its all against us - and wondering whether we should just give up and be childless.

also he told me about a woman who gave birth 3 times and gave them all away - argh!! dont know circumstances but isnt that just so annoying??  

Maybe I shud have asked for her number, she could have had one for me!  

so feeling really sad - why couldnt we just have our own??    

going out with bf today to try and cheer up  

Hope you are all well


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Why is the wait so long Kizzy? , have you joined the adoption thread, they might be able to help you.

Hope you enjoy your day out today.

Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lisa -

nothing about this whole ttc journey is fair is it? We need to just live in hope eh!  
Wish my hubbie would do his own ironing......its his work shirts I hate doing the most! 
Not a big Taggart fan but I've got right into Silent Witness of late, do you watch it?
I also watched that 'Dead Set' last night....the one about Big Brother & Zombies 

A holiday would be just lovely wouldn't it......we're going down south mid november to visit family......worcestershire, Norwich & York, not quite the same as a wee winnter sun break!
I'm hoping we might get away around my b'day in Feb, prob be Canaries due to time of year. I'd happily go anywhere, still maintain I was meant for warmer shores!!  

Kizzy - sorry the visit didnt bring good news  Please dont give up, you'd be great parents, persevere hunni, best things come to those who wait! 

xxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been on of late but I've just been so tired in the evenings all I can do is veg out in front of TV - shocking.  I'm doing OK, just totally paranoid all the time but taking things as easy as I can.  Still having mild AF pains on and off.  Don't feel sick at all, just full up all the time.  Told the parents last week.  They're all delighted and I shed a lot of tears - of relief I think as none of them knew a think about treatment.  I don't think I've ever seen my Dad jump out of his chair so fast.  Haven't told anyone else though, I'm too scared to tell anyone else else before my scan, just in case.  DH keeps reminding me that it may be 2 and while that would be a bonus I'm a bit worried at the increased risks attached to that.

Mrs R - sorry AF showed up this month and is giving you such a hard time.  You'll just have to treat yourself to some retail therapy hun.  I hope you drunk plent of vino collapso for me at the weekend.  It's weird being on the wagon - I don't mind the no alcohol bit, but you end up being the chauffeur everywhere.  DH has 'celebrated' 3 times since our BFP, but he has compensated by helping out more at home with hoovering and dinners (poor soul).    

Kizzy - so sorry the visit has left you so sad, but you stick in there you'll make great parents.  

Lisa - great news about windfall.  You spend, spend, spend hun - you deserve it.  

Red - good to hear from you again.  Hope you're enjoying mummyhood.    

Junnie - congrats on Joshua, it's a lovely name.    

Sarah - hope you're feeling better hun.  I know how awful it is when all your friends are having babies - I just wanted to run away and cry all the time.  You're time will come tho.    

Weenster - OMG only 8 weeks to go, I can't believe how quick it's going in.  Hope your well and bubs isn't rumbling about keeping you awake too much.

Got visitors over the next few days so that'll keep my mind off things hopefully, but I don't know when I'll get a chance to post again.  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## loulou21 (Oct 23, 2008)

hi girls
and thank you for those who got back to me

aikybeats yeah it is the Royal Infirmary i going to . Had my first consultation on 30th oct and i will start my FIRST eve ivf when my feb period comes    I am happy it getting closer but also really worred.  I live in selkirkshire , where do you live ? 

weenster that fab you got your bfp i love reading everyones success stories  

Also can any one give me some tips how to one start a new topic  and 2  how do you all keep on top o what everyone is up to as by time i read all pages i forgot what is going on wi who   


 for you all to get your wish x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

lou-lou starting ivf is really daunting but the girls here are all fab and will help you every step of the road from what to eat when stimmulating to what to say when things not working out to giving you the best congrats in the world when they do work out. I recommend the site to everyone and regularly tell our consultant stuff who asks how on earth we know that and laughs when I tell him where the secret source is oh and the info here is accurate. Take care

whippet x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a ne whome everyone........................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165144.new#new


----------

